# Vatican Proclaims Jesus



## gemcgrew (Mar 3, 2018)

As the ‘Only Savior’ of Humanity.

http://www.breitbart.com/national-s...oclaims-jesus-as-the-only-savior-of-humanity/


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Quote" the document identifies two key obstacles to belief present in modern culture, described as a radical individualism that smacks of “neo-Pelagianism” (the resurrection of an ancient heresy)...  unquote.

That is a mind filling statement right there.

It is interesting that so many with the bias they have ...they also read into... most worried groups reading what is not in the text at all and therefore not reading what it means ...


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 4, 2018)

Here is a link to the document:

http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/c...faith_doc_20180222_placuit-deo_en.html#_ftn11


----------



## Israel (Mar 4, 2018)

Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.

For there is one God and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus,


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 4, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> Here is a link to the document:
> 
> http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/c...faith_doc_20180222_placuit-deo_en.html#_ftn11



Very interesting.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 9, 2018)

Why would anyone question that.

The Rock and his successors are the only true authority. Jesus made that very clear.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 10, 2018)

Big7 said:


> The Rock and his successors are the only true authority. Jesus made that very clear.


Do you have Jesus as ultimate authority? If not, why did you appeal to Him? If so, did Jesus make it very clear that the successors would reject the teachings of the Apostles, therefore rejecting Him?


----------



## Big7 (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok. I'll rephrase:

Authority left to humans on earth.

I thought folks would take Jesus, the ultimate authority in heaven as a given.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Madman (Nov 17, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> Do you have Jesus as ultimate authority? If not, why did you appeal to Him? If so, did Jesus make it very clear that the successors would reject the teachings of the Apostles, therefore rejecting Him?


Did Jesus say that the successors would reject the teachings of the Apostles?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 21, 2018)

Why would anybody be surprised that Roman Catholics teach that salvation comes from Jesus, the Messiah?  Even if you believe that they have gotten hundreds of other things wrong and their interpretation of the bible is wrong, and even if you'd laugh in their faces for saying that their Pope's official statements are superior to anything in ancient scriptures that might seem contradictory... 

... there's nothing that Catholicism teaches that contradicts the blood of Jesus through his sacrifice on the cross as the one and only salvation available to mankind for the last 2000 years, right?  

Is there something they've been teaching in Catholic churches, or schools, that would cause you to doubt their belief in that?


----------



## apoint (Nov 25, 2018)

http://unitedforawakening.com/pope-denies-jesus-is-only-way-to-heaven/

Yea this denial....


----------



## Big7 (Nov 25, 2018)

apoint said:


> http://unitedforawakening.com/pope-denies-jesus-is-only-way-to-heaven/
> 
> Yea this denial....



That article is a load of bull chips.
Just a Catholic bashing site.

What the Pope was getting at is simple.

Do you think that a merciful God
would allow ignorance of His Word
to be a ticket to the "hot place"?

If so, about. 3/4th's of planet earth
is already in the hot place or will
reside there upon the end of their
human life.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 25, 2018)

Big7 said:


> That article is a load of bull chips.
> Just a Catholic bashing site.
> 
> What the Pope was getting at is simple.
> ...



This ignorance of not hearing God's Word has always made me wonder as well. It's like putting the salvation of others with man instead of God's grace.
I'd hate to think someone is in the grave tonight because my ancestors didn't ever reach them.

So what is the answer? How are individuals called? Can one call themselves to Jesus by their good works?


----------



## apoint (Nov 27, 2018)

Mr BIG, Guess you dont know that the Pope is a man and no man thoughts or words supersedes Gods word. Matter of fact, ONLY Gods word matters. I could care less what someone thinks even the Pope.
*1 Timothy 4:1-2* “Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils;
  That said, only God himself will be the Judge of who will enter heaven..


----------

